# ACS Skill Assessment [Cover Letter]



## amir4it (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone please share a sample cover letter for ACS skills assessment application.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

amir4it said:


> Anyone please share a sample cover letter for ACS skills assessment application.


i had just made an Index of all the docs atatched...no cover letter as such...


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

me too. I did not attach any cover letter.


----------



## lotsofluck (Mar 13, 2009)

I bascially wrote that I have submitted application line and in support of that enclosed are the documents for which the index is as given below. And then signed and dated the letter.


----------

